
Blue whale heart rate can be as low as 2/minute - bookofjoe
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/11/diving-blue-whales-heart-beats-very-very-slowly/602557/
======
hsnewman
They have the biggest hearts on the planet. The heart of a blue whale weighs
more than 1,000 pounds, the weight of an average dairy cow. A blue whale heart
pumps about 60 gallons (7,680 ounces) of blood with each beat. In comparison,
a human heart pumps merely 2.4 ounces with each beat. The aorta of a blue
whale heart is so big that a human being could crawl through it!

~~~
bookofjoe
>David Attenborough once claimed that the blue whale’s heart “is the size of a
car, and that some of its blood vessels are so wide that you could swim down
them.” Neither factoid is true. In 2015, when a dead blue whale washed ashore
in Newfoundland, Canada, a dissection team from the Royal Ontario Museum
managed to extract and measure its heart. At 400 pounds, it was undoubtedly
and impressively big. But the main artery was barely big enough for a human
head, and the whole organ was more like “a small golf cart or circus bumper
car for two,” said Jacqueline Miller, a mammalogy technician, to the BBC.
Goldbogen compares it to “an easy chair or a single-person sofa.”

